# wire harness swap on O2 sensor



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

it's 2 wires as far as I remember, going to the sensor itself. problem possible is that O2 sensor is based on resistance. Every time you add a splice or solder, you changing system resistance. So, it's a crap shot. I'd say, definitely solder, and solder well. Least resistance obstruction.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

As a rule automobile manufacturers change things and not all sensors are the same "electrically".

These might create a "voltage" which it sends back on the wires. One model sensor might send a higher voltage than another model sensor. So if you connected a "different" sensor, it would not send the correct "information" to the vehicle computer...

Then as a rule automobile parts NEVER have this electrical information provided with the part - all you get is a part in a box with a part number on it. And the factory wiring diagrams and service information as a rule NEVER give the electrical specifications of anything.

Anyway impossible to tell if that sensor is "electrically" the same as the part which has the correct connector.

So "for sure" would be to get the part with the same connector. Some on-line parts stores show the electrical connectors for oxygen sensors for some vehicles. Might try here (exhaust - after selecting vehicle)...
http://www.rockauto.com/


----------



## jmd87 (Nov 5, 2012)

Billy Bob is right. I fought a losing battle trying to make electrical components "work" in my wife's Volvo. Universal/solder-ready/aftermarket all mean you're taking a risk that it wont work right. These components are very sensitive and tuned specifically to the car they are in. 

Once you cut that original connector you risk never making it right again. Do a google search on soldering vs. crimping automotive components. Solder can be too brittle for the frequent vibrations that happen in a car. Spend the extra money on an OEM part with the correct connector and be done with it. Or be hard headed like me and try and make it work :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I took vel in​ they replaced an O2 sensor, they used barrel splice.


----------

